# Beautiful Kittens up for Adoption in Georgia



## mrbluekittie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful kittens up for adoption in Griffin, GA. They were all rescued from the Spalding Animal Control Shelter - a high kill shelter. If you are interested in adopting, please contact Donna Grant at [email protected] 

The attached poster is just a few of the kittens that are available. Many more are also available. Contact Donna today for more information!!


----------

